# ABT'S were a hit !!!



## silverfox1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Made a batch of ABT's. Pretty basic recipe. Jalapenos, cream cheese, chopped green onion, little smokies and bacon.

2 lbs jalapenos came to 45 peppers. 1 pack of little smokies came to 39 wieners.














1 1/2 lb thin sliced bacon for wrap.







1/2 way done (about 1 hr)







Finished after about 2 hrs.













And pickled eggs for dessert !!!


----------



## rdknb (Apr 5, 2012)

that looks good , very good


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 5, 2012)

Congrats - looks like they came out great


----------



## ellymae (Apr 5, 2012)

Looking good!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 5, 2012)

Those look great!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 5, 2012)

Dang , Fox. PBR , Pickled Eggs and BBQ  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    , that used to be my favorite Supper meal when I was on the R.R. Next day I had the whole space to myself , over and over.....


----------



## silverfox1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks all.

Lessons learned:

Don't lick the spoon you cored the peppers with! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Leftovers (there were a couple) are great copped up in scrambled eggs. mmmmm

Next batch, I'll make some with 1/2 jalapeno per popper for those who like less heat.

Don't take pics of food while wife is looking, she thinks I'm weird.


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 6, 2012)

My Husband thinks its weird to take pictures of food too ... Caught him a while back sneeking a pic of his baked stuffed shrimp onto his Facebook page and just laughed at him

Those look great I would a never thought of putting the lil smokies in this dish


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 6, 2012)

silverfox1 said:


> *Don't take pics of food while wife is looking, she thinks I'm weird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when I started taking pictures of the food my wife just laugh at me.

now I grab the food and she grabs the camera !!!!!


----------



## alelover (Apr 6, 2012)

Those look really good. My wife thinks I'm crazy too. But she's used to it.


----------



## poopypuss (Apr 6, 2012)

Pickled eggs, ABTs and PBR, my belly is brewing just looking at the pictures!

Well done!


----------

